# African Bee suit



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Here is a heavy duty one from Mann Lake.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=377&idCategory=

or you could order one of these. 

http://www.medievalware.com/King-s-Armour-p/2136cs.htm


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

The suit was probably purchased from Glory Bee, and was called the Brazilian Bee Suit. Unfortunately they don't sell that product any more. The suit was expensive, but well made and yes, it was the most protective suit that I have ever seen. It was made from a nylon type material with a attached veil. There was good ventilation, and it was extremely comfortable, but was a bit undercut.


----------



## bapos (Aug 9, 2009)

Grrrr

Not what I want to hear. I guess if that is the case i need comperable alternatives.

I would like to keep in the same price range (or lower if possible) for the same quality?

Help please.

Bapos


----------



## ACBEES (Mar 13, 2009)

Why do you need a suit for "africanized" bees. Have you encountered them in Cleburne, TX?


----------



## bapos (Aug 9, 2009)

We had the state inspector come out and inspect some hives we have in Burleson. During that time he discussed an incident that happened in cleburne where an older man who was attacked by his own bees. He was an exprienced bee keeper. They sent the bees to Texas A & M for identification. They came back as a Hybridized bee. 

This is becoming all too common here in the south. So my line of thinking is get ready. They are not going away so you will need to learn how to deal with them. Can you ever bee....(no pun intended) too safe?

I have worked with a few nasty temperment hives that it would have been a bonus not to get stung.


Bapos


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

I believe that you are looking for either the Ultrabreeze ( advertisement at the top of this page ) or the "golden" bee suit from somewhere in Louisiana. Search this forum for contact info on the "golden" bee suit. Both are expensive and virtually stingproof.

Fuzzy


----------



## bapos (Aug 9, 2009)

Fuzzy

Do you have one of these suits. I read through a lot of the threads here to get some opinions. I have seen a lot of good things but rarely will people say somethings flat out suck and are over prices..... etc.

I can deal with the heat. Thats not an issue but if it cools as described... its an added bonus.

If people could give me the good and bad of this suit (ones who own one) would be greatly appreciated.


Bapos


----------



## turboterry544 (May 29, 2009)

the Mann lake suit SUCKS it don't take long to get sting when u start to sweet,sorry Mann lake but that's how it is


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

bapos said:


> I have looked though all the major suppliers and have not found what I am looking for.


Robin Mountain (from S Africa) use to sell suits/veils and the main suppliers use to carry them. I don't know if they are around anymore. I have one of their veils.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Bapos,

Yes, I do own one of the Ultrabreeze full body suits.
I am highly allergic to bee stings so I wanted to obtain the highest protection available. I have had it for about a year now and have not been stung while wearing it.
It is very expensive ( you can check current prices at their website ). However, it is also hand made from some unusual materials and multiple layers, so it is difficult to produce. The quality seems to be excellent, the workmanship is quite good. There is occasionally some difficulty communicating with the business owner. 
As for the cooling, as long as there is any small breeze the suit is very cool. It is also heavier than most peoples outer clothing but you get used to it.

And finally, the question that you did not ask -- would you buy another one. My answer would be definitely yes. 

Regards -- Fuzzy


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

2nd vote for the ultrabreeze. Very well made and mostly sting proof. My first choice for hot hives.


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

Last year I had to kill the queen on a particularly hot hive had over 100 stingers on each glove, i made sure to put my full standard suit on instead of my inspectors jacket, they only made it through about 5 times, I dont think they could of been more aggressive then they were, I have extra thick leather gloves that was were they concentrated there attack, just some FYI
Bob


----------



## bapos (Aug 9, 2009)

I talked to bill today and he was very informative. I also placed an order for a full suit so we will see how that works out.

I will let the masses know here. I try to be objective when I can about reviews.


Thanks for the input all.


Bapos


----------



## whiskey (Dec 18, 2009)

how did u find bill i need one to down here in brownwood tx the bees a mad too


----------



## whiskey (Dec 18, 2009)

funny alphas i went the medievalware site i think it what we need but how do u keep the bees out of the eye holes


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I like my altrabreeze, here's the website
http://www.honeymoonapiaries.com/


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Brushy mountain makes one that is spot on. even tested on a AHB yard in LA. thats The state next to Mississippi.


----------



## M.S. (Nov 7, 2009)

Golden Bee Suit 

Is there really such a thing as a bee proof suit?


.


----------



## kldreyer (Sep 8, 2009)

Find someone who sews, and tell them what you want. I'm thinking quilted batting and LOTS of velcro would be a nice defense.
I couldn't find a catalog item that combined all the features I wanted, so got a pattern ( a Halloween costume, for a bear, amusingly enough) and modified it to my heart's content., incorporating a puchased zippered veil.
Especially if you are outside the 'normal' size range of one-sized-fits-all, homemade is great! PO'd bees who wanted to sting me didn't think so, but you can't please everyone.


----------



## John Cunningham (Jan 24, 2005)

I have an Ulta jacket (top of the page ad) and a full suit from Golden Bee Products in Picayune, MS. They are both very good and heavy made. The jacket is enough for most jobs but the suit is, of course, better protection. You can get some air when you wear them, that is very good when pulling honey in hot weather. I recommend both of them.


----------

